# [fglrx] probleme avec pilote ati [resolu]

## KeNNys

Bonjour à tous,

Voila j'ai downgrader ma version de xorg pour pouvoir installer ati-drivers.

Sans aucun probleme jusque là.

a present je n'ai plus les effets de bureau.

Ce que j'ai remargque dans mon Xorg.0.log c'est qu'il me charge pas les pilotes Ati mais Vesa, je n'ai pas de xorg.conf peut etre la mon erreur ?!

Voici les ligne en erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) module ABI major version (6) doesn't match the server's version (5)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module requirement mismatch, 0)
> ...

 

J'ai comme carte graphique une ATI X550 en PCI Express.

Merci pour votre aide

----------

## jcTux

Essaye d'ajouter un xorg.conf, même minimal, pour voir si ça passe :

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "fglrx"

EndSection

```

----------

## KeNNys

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> Essaye d'ajouter un xorg.conf, même minimal, pour voir si ça passe :
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device"
> ...

 

En ajoutant cela mon kde ce lance plus.

----------

## KeNNys

J'ai fais un Xorg -configure

copier dans le repertoire /etc/X11/xorg.conf

a present j'ai un ecran noir avec un curseur qui clignote en haut a gauche.

Quand je regarde le fichier Xorg.0.log voici l'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx
> 
> (EE) No supported AMD display adapters were found
> 
> (EE) No devices detected.

 

----------

## jcTux

[Edit]

LOL

Tu m'as devancé

[/Edit]

Oups !

Génère un xorg.conf avec 

```
# Xorg -configure
```

 Modifie la section driver si fglrx n'est  pas déjà spécifié.

----------

## jcTux

Tu es sûr que les modules des pilotes propriétaires AMD ont été correctement compilés ?

----------

## jcTux

As-tu essayé l'utilitaire d'ATI ?

```
# aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

----------

## KeNNys

 *jcTux wrote:*   

> Tu es sûr que les modules des pilotes propriétaires AMD ont été correctement compilés ?

 

Que veux tu dire par sa ?

Pour mon eselect oui il est bien sur ati

Et pour  *Quote:*   

> aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

 

j'ai une erreur  *Quote:*   

> bash: aticonfig : commande introuvable

 

Quand j'avais generer le xorg.conf oui j'avais modifier dans la section driver en mettant fglrx.

----------

## jcTux

Je veux dire est-ce que le module est fglrx est présent et chargé.

Peux-tu poster le résultat de 

```
# emerge --info
```

----------

## d2_racing

Et ceci aussi :

```

# lsmod

```

----------

## KeNNys

pour le emerge --info :

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_2.80GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13
> ...

 

Et pour le lsmod :

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> fuse                   46450  2 
> 
> snd_intel8x0           21876  1 
> ...

 

----------

## jcTux

Effectivement, le module fglrx n'est pas chargé.

Tu as bien rajouté fglrx dans la section VIDEO_CARDS de make.conf. Je suppose alors que le paquet 11-drivers/ati-drivers est installé et le module fglrx compilé.

Pour avoir le cœur net, tu peux tout de même lancer un p'tit coup de :

```
emerge -uDNav world

```

Lance ensuite en root :

```
# modprobe fglrx
```

Déjà tu peux voir si le module peut être chargé. Si ça passe, rajoute alors  fglrx dans la section driver de xorg.conf, et redémarre le serveur X. Si c'est ok, rajoute fglrx dans le fchier /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 pour charger le module à chaque démarrage du système.

Si ces opérations ne sont pas fructueuses, donne-nous la version de xorg-server que tu utilises actuellement.

JC

----------

## KeNNys

Rien pour le emerge -uDNav world.

Deja à jour, j'ai réemerge ati-drivers.

Par contre pour le modeprobe fglrx erreur.

FATAL: Error insertiong fglrx (lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko) : No such device.

Il me manque quelque chose dans mon noyau ?

Quoi et ou ?

----------

## jcTux

Peut être qu'il manque quelque chose dans la configuration du noyau.

Si tu lis l'anglais, jette un coup d'œil ici : http://74.125.77.132/search?q=cache:m1MPgobdmM4J:en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx+gentoo+ati+fglrx&hl=fr&gl=fr&strip=1

C'est une page cache Google du wiki non officiel de Gentoo qui a l'air d'être HS en ce moment.

----------

## KeNNys

Je viens de lire le tuto qui est interessant.

Sa avance je pense a present quand je fais un modprobe fglrx j'ai une autre erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.32-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmes

 g)

----------

## d2_racing

Pourrais-tu poster ceci :

```

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

# cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

----------

## KeNNys

pour : cd /usr/src && ls -la

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 16
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096  8 avril 18:52 .
> ...

 

le cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> # This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook
> 
> # http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2
> 
> # If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you
> ...

 

----------

## KeNNys

voila ce que me donne mon dernier dmesg enfin les dernieres ligne au lancement du modprobe fglrx

 *Quote:*   

> [  133.836239] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
> 
> [  133.836246] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
> 
> [  133.981292] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 2392 MBytes.
> ...

 

Ne me dites pas que ma carte n'est pas compatible ! je viens de lire sa et sa me dis bien qu'elle l'est !

 :Crying or Very sad: 

http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

J'ai emerge les dernier pilotes ati-drivers-10.3 pour voire si sa changeait mais non.

Et pourquoi je ne peux pas installer les pilotes linux fournis directement par amd/ati le fichier at.run ?

----------

## kwenspc

Vérifies que toutes les dépendances à xorg-1.6 sont bonnes, et surtout re-emerge les toutes.

----------

## KeNNys

J'ai recompiler completement xorg-x11 mais toujours idem.

----------

## peapa

 *KeNNys wrote:*   

> Ne me dites pas que ma carte n'est pas compatible ! je viens de lire sa et sa me dis bien qu'elle l'est !
> 
> http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

 

En fait, je viens de voir ici que ta carte est basée sur le r300, donc elle n'est plus supportée par fglrx depuis un certain temps déjà (un peu plus d'un an me semble-t-il).

A partir de là, deux solutions : Utiliser les pilotes libres qui fonctionnent normalement bien ou installer le dernier fglrx qui supporte ta carte, sachant qu'il va falloir également installer des (très) vieilles versions du noyau et du serveur X, avec tous les problèmes de dépendances qui peuvent en découler.

----------

## KeNNys

Merci peapa,

Je me doutais de cela.

je vais change de carte.

Pouve vous me donner une liste de carte ati supportant fglrx ?

----------

## jcTux

 *peapa wrote:*   

>  *KeNNys wrote:*   Ne me dites pas que ma carte n'est pas compatible ! je viens de lire sa et sa me dis bien qu'elle l'est !
> 
> http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html 
> 
> En fait, je viens de voir ici que ta carte est basée sur le r300, donc elle n'est plus supportée par fglrx depuis un certain temps déjà (un peu plus d'un an me semble-t-il).
> ...

 

Alors là pas de bol  :Sad: 

Tu n'as pas d'autres choix que les pilotes libres.

----------

## peapa

 *KeNNys wrote:*   

> je vais change de carte.
> 
> Pouve vous me donner une liste de carte ati supportant fglrx ?

 

Tu n'est pas obligé de changer de carte, le pilote libre fonctionne très bien, même mieux que fglrx pour la 2D et la vidéo. En 3D, il est suffisament performant pour les effets de bureau ou même pour jouer à des jeux assez légers. En plus de ça, un nouveau pilote libre plutôt prometteur est actuellement en développement et est en passe de dépasser l'actuel au niveau des performances  :Wink: 

Sinon, les cartes supportées aujourd'hui par fglrx sont celles de la série HD2000 et supérieures, en sachant que comme ta carte actuelle, elles pourront un jour ne plus être supportées.

----------

